# اقتراح بإعادة النظر في قوانين المنتدى



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لا زلتُ مُصرِاً على ضرورة إعادة النظر فى قوانين المنتدى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس من المعقول أن نستمسك بقانون ( ممنوع التشكيك ) فى قسم الشهادات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونترك تجارب الآخرين وكلماتهم عثرات أمام الناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لسنا وحدنا الذين نقرأ ...بل آلاف شهرياً يدخلون المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زوار ومحركات بحث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فليست القضية أن تتوافق الشهادات مع الفكر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل القضية الأخطر .... ماذا نكتب فى المسيحية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
" الكلمة تقتل " ولولا أننى تعرضت فى أحد مواضيع الشهادات للفظة ( عبداً لمريم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفتحت بها سؤالاً ... لمرت مرور الكِرام  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و أى شخص زائر أو محرك بحث من خارج المنتدى سيقول : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن المسيحية شِركٌ بالله صريح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وِش كدة ...ومن غير ذواق ..ومن غير مُبررات أو حشو  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ويجب تصحيح أو توضيح أى فكرة " تتسلل " من خلال هذا القسم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يجب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..وأكررها يجب..
أن نُناقش صاحب أى شهادة فيما كتبه ويكتبه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونسأله جبت دة منين ؟ وعرفت دة أزاى ؟ وأية اللى خلاك تقول كدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مئات من مواضيع الشهادات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( أختفى أصحابها ) فى ظروف غامضة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أجيب لكم لستة الأسماء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيشتغلونا ؟! ...داخلين يهرجوا ؟! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على حضرات المسئولين بالأدارة أجابة هذا السؤال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وإلى أن تحين أجابة هذا السؤال
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أفتح باب النقاش والسؤال لصاحب أى شهادة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولتكن عندما ينتهى من وضعها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مش عيب انى أطور من نفسى ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش عيب أنى أصحح المسار كل فترة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش عيب أنى أعترف بـ " قصور ما " هنا أو هناك ..ولن تُقلل منى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا كــ .. منتدى ...ولا أعضاء ...ولا أدارة [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## kawasaki (7 مايو 2014)

*اوافق بشده *
*ومع حضرتك جملهً وتفصيلاً*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2014)

*استاذ عبود هذا البند موضوع لحماية العابر من التشكيك المعثر الغير هادف
لازم نراعي
ظروف العابرين الصعبه والمشاكل اللي مروا بيها لحد ما قدروا انهم يتكلموا عن شهادتهم.ده بجانب ان مش كل شخص بيكون قادر يعبر ومش  كل شخص بيكون عنده القدر هالسرد ببساطه
فتح باب التحقيق مع العابر غير وارد..وغير مسموح بيه
ولكن ومع هذا اي شيء مثير للشك ف اي شهاده موضوعه عالمنتدي عند اي عضو ببساطة ممكن يراسل احد مشرفين القسم وهو هيتصرف..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2014)

*نقطه كمان مهمه..
بعض العابرين بيكونوا لسه متأثرين بالتعبير ات الإسلاميه ف كلامهم
رده شيء طبيعي. مش هنعاقبهم عليه..*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 مايو 2014)

مع رأى أ.عبود ..
وليكن يتم فتح موضوع موازى لمناقشة الشخص صاحب الشهادة 
وليس للتشكيك بل للاستفسار وأن كان هناك ما يخالف الايمان 
والحق الكتابى يجب أن يتم حذفه حتى لا يكون عثرة لأحد ..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 مايو 2014)

أ.دونا ..
الموضوع اللى يقصده أ.عبود يخص شخص مسيحى وليس عابر ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2014)

*


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:



أ.دونا ..
الموضوع اللى يقصده أ.عبود يخص شخص مسيحى وليس عابر ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


قسم الشهادات فالاساس
مخصص للعابرين لوضع شهاداتهم وللمسيحين
ف بعض الحالات الخاصه
وعالعموم لا خلاف عالمبدأ
ايه المشكله اننا نلجأ للمشرف ونبلغه بشكوكنا دون فتح باب للمشاكل! *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لم أطلب ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]التحقيق مع أحد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أو التشكيك فى أحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن فضلك فقط .... أقرأى ما كتبته فى البداية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأسبابى ( من وجهة نظرى طبعاً ) التى دعتنى لفتح هذا الموضوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا ركزت على نقطة غاية فى الأهمية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفتحت بيها سؤال فى قسم الأسئلة ( وفقاً لقوانين المنتدى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقط أُطالب بأن تكون الأستفسارات  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الموضوع نفسه وداخله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويكون أمام كاتب الشهادة ( نفسه ) الفرصة فى تصحيح مفرداته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو توضيح مقصده[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الذى خانه التعبير فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس من أجل التشكيك فى أحد أو التحقيق مع أحد  [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## sherihan81 (7 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FONT=&quot]
> " الكلمة تقتل "
> [/FONT]



*هل تعلم استاذ عبود "الكلمة" جاء ليعطي حياة ...
والانسان بدل ان يستقبل هذه الحياة بالايمان والشكر والامتنان
صار يخنق الكلمة لتصير بلا ثمر.

لان "الملح جيد"

ولان كلمة الله حية وفعالة وامضى من كل سيف ذي حدين
وخارقة الى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة افكار القلب ونياته.

لكن عندما تصبح الكلمة مجرد روتين وواجب.. مجرد قوانين ولوائح
مجرد كلمات تأثرنا بها ... "آمنا" بها واصبحنا كالببغاء نرددها بلا روح وحياة

عندها ستصبح الكلمة بلا حياة .. لاننا قتلنا الكلمة 
وان فسد الملح فبماذا يملح اخي العزيز عبود !!!


متفقة معك في الرأي ... واتمنى اعادة النظر في القوانين
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2014)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



 [FONT=&quot]لم أطلب ...​​ [FONT=&quot]التحقيق مع أحد​​ [FONT=&quot]أو التشكيك فى أحد​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**


عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]ومن فضلك فقط .... أقرأى ما كتبته فى البداية [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وأسبابى ( من وجهة نظرى طبعاً ) التى دعتنى لفتح هذا الموضوع[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أنا ركزت على نقطة غاية فى الأهمية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وفتحت بيها سؤال فى قسم الأسئلة ( وفقاً لقوانين المنتدى )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فقط أُطالب بأن تكون الأستفسارات  [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فى الموضوع نفسه وداخله[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويكون أمام كاتب الشهادة ( نفسه ) الفرصة فى تصحيح مفرداته[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أو توضيح مقصده[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الذى خانه التعبير فيه [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وليس من أجل التشكيك فى أحد أو التحقيق مع أحد  [/FONT]​ [/FONT][/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


قريت وفهمتك كويس علي فكره استاذ عبود
طيب حضرتك.و ممكن تتحكم فاسلوبك غيرك لا وبالتالي الامر هيتحول لتحقيق..هتضمن غيرك ؟
وتجريح ومشاكل مش هيبقي قسم لطرح الشهادات ابدا
ومع ذلك مرينا باستثناءات مع بعض الشخصيات من اصحاب الشهادات كانوا
بيطلبوا
بنفسهم الرد علي استفسار ات الاعضاء وأحيانا كنا بنسمح بكده
وبسال تاني ف مشكله لو هناك شك ف اي شهاده اننا نرجع لمشرف من مشرفين القسم؟
*[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2014)

*أستاذ عبود أنت بنفسك تعرضت للتشكيك في شهادتك ....
التعبير الذى أثار أنزعاجك قمت بتوضيحه ..... العبودية لمريم لا تعنى عبادة مريم
وأنت سيد العارقين بمفردات اللغة العربية ..... العبودية شيئ .... والعبادة شيئ آخر 
وأنا أتمنى أن أكون عبدا لمريم ....
فأكون خادم تحت قدميها .... فيما تريده من ضعفى
فهل أنا هنا أعبد مريم ...؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أستاذ عبود أنت بنفسك تعرضت للتشكيك في شهادتك ....
> التعبير الذى أثار أنزعاجك قمت بتوضيحه ..... العبودية لمريم لا تعنى عبادة مريم
> وأنت سيد العارقين بمفردات اللغة العربية ..... العبودية شيئ .... والعبادة شيئ آخر
> وأنا أتمنى أن أكون عبدا لمريم ....
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك مش واخد بالك برضه ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لك عبداً لمريم ...عااااااااااادية وأنت فاهمها حق فهمها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فموقفتش قدام حضرتك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرك بقى على اللى بيقرا من برة... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيقولك بص ...النصارى بيعبدوا مريم ( ودة اللى بيحصل طبعاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأننا سيبنا اللى يكتب يكتب ...بدعوى عدم التكشكيك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعبد لله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وقفت فى زوره فدخلت على الشهادة وركزت على الجزئية دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما جاوبتنيش وقلت لى أنتظر صاحبة الشهادة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صاحبة الشهادة نفضت لى تمام التنفيض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أنا بقى مسألتش ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتفضل لفظة عبداً لمريم فى الشهادة زى ماهى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدون تصحيح أو توضيح من صاحبتها أو المشرف ( لأنها عادية جدا بالنسبة له )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قس على هذا أى شهادة قادمة وفيها ألفاظ  خانت أصحابها أو سوء تعبير فاتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن يكون ( بقصد ) وممكن تكون ( غير مقصودة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> وبسال تاني ف مشكله لو هناك شك ف اي شهاده اننا نرجع لمشرف من مشرفين القسم؟
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]عرفت الطريقة السحرية اللى تخلينا نشوفك فى المنتدى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أكتفيت بهذا القدر ...لا تعليق جديد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك مش واخد بالك برضه ...*​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لك عبداً لمريم ...عااااااااااادية وأنت فاهمها حق فهمها*​​
> 
> ...


 

*يا استاذ عبود، الخارجين عن المنتدى وغيرهم من "جهال" العلم والمعرفة، لا ينفكوا يتربصون بالكلمات والتعابير، فأذا كانت مسألة عبادة مريم من عدمها "تؤأأرقهم" - فلنا في اتهاماتهم المساقة لنا بالكفر والشرك عبرة! المشكلة ليست في من يخونه التعبير، المشكلة في من في فكره عسير! *

*تحياتي *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2014)

*طبعا أنا مع أستاذ عبود 


*


----------



## peace_86 (8 مايو 2014)

*اعزائي ..

عندي بعض النقاط احب اذكرها :

1- بالنسبة لحكاية ان الاخرين يتربصون بنا ويتهموننا بشرك .. هذا الامر لا يعنينا ولا ننتظر منهم القبول او الشكر. 
هذا ديننا وهذه الفاظنا .. وحتى ان كنا كمسيحيين نعبد سيدتنا مريم فهذا شي راجع لنا
ونحن نقرر ان كنا سنعبد مريم او نتعبد بها او لا نتعبد بها .. 
بصراحة (هؤلاء) فرضوا اراءهم علينا طويلا وقد صبر المسيحيين بما فيه الكفاية وايضاً لم يعجبهم
فلن يرضى عنك هؤلاء حتى تتبع ملتهم..
باختصار: موضوع انهم سيتعثرون بكلمة تعبد. احب اطمنك.. هم ولا هامهم هالقضية اصلاً. المسيحيين كفار كفار. الموضوع منتهي من زمان عندهم من الف واربعمئة سنة..


2- انا معك انه يجب ان تكون هناك مرونة في القوانين. ياما وياما طلبنا من الادارة تخفيف القوانين وان يكون هناك فرصة للاسهاب في المواضيع وتشعب بشكل مرتب ومنظم. لكن فعلاً الى اليوم لم نرى تقدماً بخصوص ذلك
القوانين هي هي كما هي. حتى معظم الاعضاء غادر المنتدى.. لكن الله يعين


3- اختلف معك بفكرة ان الاعضاء كتبوا شهادتهم واختفوا .. سؤال: ماذا تقصد بأنهم بيهرجوا؟
انت لا تعرف ظروفهم الشخصية. طيب هذ هذا المثال:
انا شخصياً اول ما كتبت اختباري رحت للمنتديات وكتبت شهادتي فيه ودون ان اشارك. لأني لم اسجل في الك المنتديات الاخرى الا فقط لأن اعرض قصتي. ولا ادري بصراحة كم منتدى سجلت بها.
اذن هم لا يهرجوا . وقصصهم حقيقية ومش لازم يتفاعلوا بالمنتدى حتى يكونوا اشخاص حقيقيين


4- اتفق معك تماماً بأن كلمة عبد هي غير دقيقة وليست في محلها ويجب عدم استخدامها وهذا لانها تعطي معنى مغاير للمصلحات المسيحية الحقيقية .. حتى وان كنوع من التكريم والتبجسل لكن الاسم لا يؤدي نفس الغرض المطلوب..
مريم القديسة هي ام الله وام الكون وام المسكونة كلها وام سيدنا المسيح وسلطانة السماوات والارض لكنها ليست معبودة

5- شهادة الاخت جميلة جداً لكنها اساءت للبروتستانت الانجيليين بشكل غير مباشر ولي اعتراض في هذا الامر
تمنت لو ان الادارة حذفت تلك المقاطع . الانجيليين هم طائفة مهمة مسيحياً .. 
ولا ادري ان كان هناك شهادة لانجيلي يقلل من شأن الارثوذكس هل كانت الادارة ستسمح ببقاء الموضوع بحجة عدم التشكيك ام لا ..
اسجل هنا اعتراض وملاحظة .. الاختبارات يجب ان تكون لجميع المسيحيين. ولا يجب تفضيل طائفة على اخرى .. سلام*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *يا استاذ عبود، الخارجين عن المنتدى وغيرهم من "جهال" العلم والمعرفة، لا ينفكوا يتربصون بالكلمات والتعابير، فأذا كانت مسألة عبادة مريم من عدمها "تؤأأرقهم" - فلنا في اتهاماتهم المساقة لنا بالكفر والشرك عبرة! المشكلة ليست في من يخونه التعبير، المشكلة في من في فكره عسير! *
> *تحياتي *


 *[FONT=&quot]حبيبي فادى ...كلامك صح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن لا تنسى أننا فى الأصل منتدى " تبشيرى " لغته هى اللغة العربية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مهمة بعض أعضائه توصيل التعليم الصحيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لمن فى فكره ( عسير ) أنا واحد من الناس مافهمتش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكان لازم أفهم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...وفهمت منك ومن أستاذنا صوت ومن أمنا أمة مشكورين طبعاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقدرش أدخل أقول لعضو ( أى عضو فى أى موضوع ) الرب يباركك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا من جوايا شايفه كاتب هراتيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا باقول ... يا جماعة خلونا نفهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأدارة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]متخوفة من أساليب بعض الأعضاء فبتحاول تحمى صاحب الشهادة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتعطيه فرصته فى شهادته بعدم التجريح فيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علينا بقى أننا نوازن مابين محاولات الفهم ورؤية الأدارة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> 1- بالنسبة لحكاية ان الاخرين يتربصون بنا ويتهموننا بشرك .. هذا الامر لا يعنينا ولا ننتظر منهم القبول او الشكر.
> هذا ديننا وهذه الفاظنا .. وحتى ان كنا كمسيحيين نعبد سيدتنا مريم فهذا شي راجع لنا
> ونحن نقرر ان كنا سنعبد مريم او نتعبد بها او لا نتعبد بها ..
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]حبيب قلبى ...إذن ما هو فائدة التبشير *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما هنقول ( هو أحنا كدة ) واللى عاجبه بقى ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هى فائدة كلمة الله ؟!... مافائدة الأنجيل وآلاف التفاسير والشروحات للآباء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو تركنا الجُهّال على جهلهم ( وأنا واحد منهم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو تركنا الضلالة على ضلالتها ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما الفائدة ؟[/FONT]*​ 
*تخيل معايا كدة لو " عبود " سأل فى الجزئية دى 
وطلع عليه رد ( نحن الذين نقرر ) !!!!*
*فهمتنى ؟*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (8 مايو 2014)

فعلا صدقت استاذ عبود  .. الكلمة تقتل 

انا معاك فى كل ما طرحته  
منتدانا منتدى تبشيرى وعليه اقبال هائل من الزوار مع اختلاف انواعهم واتجاهاتهم ويجب يكون فى تدقيق ومراجعة لغوية وده احنا طرحناه من فترة فى قسم الاقتراحات لو تفتكر وكنا اتناقشنا انه يكون فى مراجعة لغوية على المواضيع من قبل مشرف مختص  والاقتراح طبعا متنفذش وفى ناس مقتنعتش بالفكرة وقالوا كده هيكون فى تأييد للا عضاء  بطريقة معينة فى كتابة المواضيع

لكن هنا حضرتك بتخص المراجعة والتصحيح فى الشهادات 
وهناالكلام ممكن يقال  بطريقة وحينما يصل للمتلقى يفقد محتواه ويكون عرضه للتشكيك والفهم المغلووط 
خصوصا وان قسم الشهادات قرائه اغلبيتهم وبعتقد بيكون اما مسلم على باب خروجه من الاسلام  اما ان يكون مسلم متعصب وداخل يتريق وينتقد
وكلمة لها اكثر من معنى وفى غير محلها ممكن تكون عثرة وسبب تشويش ومغالطة لكثيرين
بتمنى الادارة تتفهم ده ..

شكرا أستاذ عبود


----------



## Desert Rose (8 مايو 2014)

يعنى هتكلم بشكل عام مش على شهادة الاخت jesusslave فى قسم الشهادات 
انا فاهمه الاستاذ عبود عايز يقول ايه وهو بيتكلم صح 
الفكرة مش فى ان فيه ناس متربصة بينا , صحيح اللى عايز يتعثر هيتعثر حتى لو مشيناله على الحيط 
بس الفكرة ان انا شخصيا اوصل رسالة المسيح بطريقة صحيحة من الاساس ومتوافقة مع فكر الكتاب الاصلى وبعدين اللى يقبلها كده زى ما هى اوكى اللى ميقبلهاش ويتعثر من الحق يبقا هو رافض الحق ومش عايز يعرفه وطبعا هو حر فى اختياره 
لكن انا واجبى انى اقول الحق الكتابى بطريقة صحيحة 
مش الكتاب بيقول " الايمان بالخبر , والخبر بكلمة الله " يبقا انا لازم اوصل الخبر ده بطريقة صح


----------



## My Rock (11 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا زلتُ مُصرِاً على ضرورة إعادة النظر فى قوانين المنتدى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس من المعقول أن نستمسك بقانون ( ممنوع التشكيك ) فى قسم الشهادات*​​[/FONT][/FONT]




الأخ العزيز عبود،

لا يوجد قانون إسمه ممنوع التشكيك في الشهادات. لدينا عقول وافكار وليس كل ما يكتب من شهادات هو وحي معصوم. من حقك ومن حق اي شخص اي يعترض على اي معلومة مذكورة في اي شهادة وتصحيح اي خطأ فيها بدون الشخصنة او التجريح بصاحب الموضوع.
أذا كانت هناك شكوك اكبر في الموضوع، سببها كون ان الكاتب شخص كاذب وليس مؤمن  فيمكنك مراسلة المشرف او الادارة للتنبيه والتصرف.

متفقين؟


----------



## أَمَة (11 مايو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> لدينا عقول وافكار وليس كل ما يكتب من شهادات هو وحي معصوم.


 
كلام العقل والمنطق. تستحق تقييم.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (11 مايو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]*​​




*[FONT=&quot]






 
[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لمن فى فكره ( عسير ) أنا واحد من الناس مافهمتش[/FONT]​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*




​
[FONT=&quot]فكان لازم أفهم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]...وفهمت منك ومن أستاذنا صوت ومن أمنا أمة مشكورين طبعاً [/FONT]​​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



[/FONT]​*​​
​


*متفق معك في جميع الامور التي ذكرتها - ولا اختلاف في الرأي *

*بخصوص الفهم، في المنتدى الكثير من الموضوعات التي تنادي بالتوحيد، فبالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد....فمن هذه الحالة المستقرة في الايمان، نأتي لنقحم العذراء مريم في العبادة الإلهية؟ صراحة هذا لا يسمى فكراً عسيراً، بل بالحري عدم "أنضباط" فكري، لان الفكر المسلّم به، لايمكن المساومة عليه من الناحية التوحيدية. وانا هنا لا اتهمك انك! ارجو ان تكون نقطتي مفهومة.*

*من ناحية انه منتدى تبشيري، فأنا اتصور منذ غلق القسم الاسلامي، لم يعد تبشيرياً (وهذا رأيي انا) - كوننا في محل الاجابة عن الاسئلة فقط، والرد على الشبهات، وهذه حالة دفاعية بحته، تجعل من تركيزنا وجهدنا يأخذ اتجاها واحداً ومنحى واحد...ولا اريد ان اخرج عن اطار موضوعك الاصلي.*

*سوف تقول: هو قال لي "متفق" - وياتي ويعارض بكل هذا الكلام؟! ما هذه الازدواجية :94:*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> الأخ العزيز عبود،
> لا يوجد قانون إسمه ممنوع التشكيك في الشهادات. لدينا عقول وافكار وليس كل ما يكتب من شهادات هو وحي معصوم. من حقك ومن حق اي شخص اي يعترض على اي معلومة مذكورة في اي شهادة وتصحيح اي خطأ فيها بدون الشخصنة او التجريح بصاحب الموضوع.
> أذا كانت هناك شكوك اكبر في الموضوع، سببها كون ان الكاتب شخص كاذب وليس مؤمن  فيمكنك مراسلة المشرف او الادارة للتنبيه والتصرف.
> متفقين؟



*المشكلة أن التشكيك دوما ما يكون ناتج عن عدم قناعة شخص بما يقوله الشاهد ....
فمثلا معظم الشهدات الخاصة بالمسلمين المتحولين للمسيحية تأتى من عدم قناعة المتشكك ان الشاهد كان مسلم ......
والذى حدث في الموضوع الذى نحن بصددة أن الشاهدة ذكرت أن والدها كان "عبدا" للقديسة مريم .... وهنا حدث خلط بين لفظ "عبد" ولفظ "عابد" .... وتم توضيح خطأ هذا الخلط .... لكن المتشككين لم يتوقفا عن الهجوم الغير مبرر على الشاهدة ... فقمت بحذف تلك المشاركات

الكتاب المقدس هو مرجعنا الوحيد في قبول او رفض اى شهادة ...... *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> الأخ العزيز عبود،
> 
> لا يوجد قانون إسمه ممنوع التشكيك في الشهادات. لدينا عقول وافكار وليس كل ما يكتب من شهادات هو وحي معصوم. من حقك ومن حق اي شخص اي يعترض على اي معلومة مذكورة في اي شهادة وتصحيح اي خطأ فيها بدون الشخصنة او التجريح بصاحب الموضوع.
> أذا كانت هناك شكوك اكبر في الموضوع، سببها كون ان الكاتب شخص كاذب وليس مؤمن  فيمكنك مراسلة المشرف او الادارة للتنبيه والتصرف.
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]أية الجمال والحلاوة دى ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً متفقين يا زعيم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أسمحوا لى أضيف نقطة أخيرة ( حل وسط )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يدخل إلى الشهادة مشرفنا أو الأدارة ويسأل واضعها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن كان يقبل أسئلة أو أستفسارات من الأعضاء من عدمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إن لم يقبل سنمتنع جميعاً ( كميثاق شرف بيننا لأحترام رغبة الشاهد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونتجه الى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة إن كانت هناك نِقاط مُبهمة تحتاج الى شرح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إن قًبل واضع الشهادة أستقبال أسئلة وأستفسارات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على الجميع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أن يتجنب التجريح أو السؤال عن أمور شخصية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكراً للزعيم ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *وانا هنا لا اتهمك انك! ارجو ان تكون نقطتي مفهومة.*


 *[FONT=&quot]واضحة طبعا ومفهومة ...وعارف أنك لا تتهمنى بشئ*​​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المشكلة أن التشكيك دوما ما يكون ناتج عن عدم قناعة شخص بما يقوله الشاهد ....
> فمثلا معظم الشهدات الخاصة بالمسلمين المتحولين للمسيحية تأتى من عدم قناعة المتشكك ان الشاهد كان مسلم ..*


 *[FONT=&quot]أستاذى العزيز *​*[FONT=&quot]...وهذا أدعى الى توجيه الأسئلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فالذى كان مسلماً وتحول ووضع شهادته صِدقاً سينكشف ان كان مُسلماً من عدمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] فبدلاً من توجيه أتهام الى منتدانا بـــ ( فبركة شهادات ) على واضع الشهادة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن يرد بنفسه على المتشككين فيه ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال .. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لايوجد مُسلم ( صادقاً فى شهادته أو فى سؤاله )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يعرف أن زوجته تقع طالق منه أذا أعلن مسيحيته أو " تنصر "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا جَهِلَ ذلك أو ( تحاشاه ) يبقى ( بيجاملنا ) أو ( ........ ) [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أية الجمال والحلاوة دى ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً متفقين يا زعيم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أسمحوا لى أضيف نقطة أخيرة ( حل وسط )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يدخل إلى الشهادة مشرفنا أو الأدارة ويسأل واضعها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن كان يقبل أسئلة أو أستفسارات من الأعضاء من عدمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> إن لم يقبل سنمتنع جميعاً ( كميثاق شرف بيننا لأحترام رغبة الشاهد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونتجه الى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة إن كانت هناك نِقاط مُبهمة تحتاج الى شرح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> إن قًبل واضع الشهادة أستقبال أسئلة وأستفسارات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على الجميع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أن يتجنب التجريح أو السؤال عن أمور شخصية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكراً للزعيم ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



*من المؤكد أن هذا مقبول ودون أخذ موافقة الشاهد أو الشاهدة .... وقد حدث ذلك بالفعل في شهاداتك ....
المهم أن يكون ذلك بأسلوب لائق وبدون تجريح *[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستاذى العزيز *​*[FONT=&quot]...وهذا أدعى الى توجيه الأسئلة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فالذى كان مسلماً وتحول ووضع شهادته صِدقاً سينكشف ان كان مُسلماً من عدمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] فبدلاً من توجيه أتهام الى منتدانا بـــ ( فبركة شهادات ) على واضع الشهادة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن يرد بنفسه على المتشككين فيه ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال .. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لايوجد مُسلم ( صادقاً فى شهادته أو فى سؤاله )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يعرف أن زوجته تقع طالق منه أذا أعلن مسيحيته أو " تنصر "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا جَهِلَ ذلك أو ( تحاشاه ) يبقى ( بيجاملنا ) أو ( ........ ) [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*حبيبى لم يحدث ان منعت توجيه اى سؤال .....؟؟؟ ما منعته أن يأتي أحد ويشكك .... أو يسخر ....*[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (13 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أية الجمال والحلاوة دى ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً متفقين يا زعيم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أسمحوا لى أضيف نقطة أخيرة ( حل وسط )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يدخل إلى الشهادة مشرفنا أو الأدارة ويسأل واضعها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن كان يقبل أسئلة أو أستفسارات من الأعضاء من عدمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> إن لم يقبل سنمتنع جميعاً ( كميثاق شرف بيننا لأحترام رغبة الشاهد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونتجه الى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة إن كانت هناك نِقاط مُبهمة تحتاج الى شرح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> إن قًبل واضع الشهادة أستقبال أسئلة وأستفسارات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على الجميع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أن يتجنب التجريح أو السؤال عن أمور شخصية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكراً للزعيم ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



لا مانع طبعاً.. لكن صراحة لا ارى الحاجة لطلب الموافقة من قبل العضو. اذا كان الموضوع فيه معلومات خاطئة فمن حق اي شخص التعديل والتصحيح. اما اذا كانت هناك شكوك بأن الشخص كاذب او غير امين فاعتقد ان الحل الاسرع هو التصرف معه من خلال الاشراف لكي ننهي الموضوع من اساسه...


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مايو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> لا مانع طبعاً.. لكن صراحة لا ارى الحاجة لطلب الموافقة من قبل العضو. اذا كان الموضوع فيه معلومات خاطئة فمن حق اي شخص التعديل والتصحيح. اما اذا كانت هناك شكوك بأن الشخص كاذب او غير امين فاعتقد ان الحل الاسرع هو التصرف معه من خلال الاشراف لكي ننهي الموضوع من اساسه...



*تمام كده .....*


----------

